# Dish Customer wants to come back to directv offers????



## churdie (May 4, 2003)

does directv have some type of offers to help me get out of my contract with dish??? i have a termination fee of $260 can directv help me get rid of dish and come back to directv???


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow, that is a huge ETF. DIRECTV has great deals right now. Free Sunday Ticket etc. However, I doubt there’s a way to recoup the $260 smacks.


----------



## churdie (May 4, 2003)

just paid last month so its $240 so maybe they can help some dish sucks!


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

DirecTV typically offers up to $200 in a pre-paid Visa card rebate to buy out a competitor's ETF. The deals are better than ever right now. Just realize you'll lose around 30 basic HD channels in the switch (AMC, BBCA, etc.), remote DVR management, built-in sling and TV everywhere. You'll gain MRV, more sports, on demand, 3D and PPV and a much lower bill, at least for the first 2 years.

Good luck


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

mdavej said:


> DirecTV typically offers up to $200 in a pre-paid Visa card rebate to buy out a competitor's ETF. The deals are better than ever right now. Just realize you'll lose around 30 basic HD channels in the switch (AMC, BBCA, etc.), remote DVR management, built-in sling and TV everywhere. You'll gain MRV, more sports, on demand, 3D and PPV and a much lower bill, at least for the first 2 years.
> 
> Good luck


30 basics? More like 20 basics. They'll gain around 9 movie channels, as well.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

I come up with 26 every time I count them, adding in channels like Epix, Epix2, IndiePlex and RetroPlex gets you to 30. If you have proof to the contrary, please post it. A few more west feeds of Showtime and more Skinimax is a big yawn in my book.

Doesn't matter anyway, since in the words of the OP, Dish sucks. Just didn't want the OP to be surprised to learn that DirecTV sucks too and get stuck in yet another contract. Rather than jump from one provider to the next and get stuck in contracts, perhaps the OP should try a few services that don't require contracts.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

mdavej said:


> I come up with 26 every time I count them, adding in channels like Epix, Epix2, IndiePlex and RetroPlex gets you to 30. If you have proof to the contrary, please post it. A few more west feeds of Showtime and more Skinimax is a big yawn in my book.
> 
> ...


You said basics...the Epix and Plex are premium.

http://jameslong.name/hdcount.html


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> You said basics...the Epix and Plex are premium.
> 
> http://jameslong.name/hdcount.html


That list is out of date (missing at least 2 channels at first glance - GSN and PixL). So now we're back to basic math. Is 26 closer to 20 or closer to 30? Whether it's 20 or 30, DirecTV's basic HD lineup still sucks, which is something the OP might want to be aware of.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

mdavej said:


> That list is out of date (missing at least 2 channels at first glance - GSN and PixL). So now we're back to basic math. Is 26 closer to 20 or closer to 30? Whether it's 20 or 30, DirecTV's basic HD lineup still sucks, which is something the OP might want to be aware of.


Pixl is a premium, too, not a basic.  It's not 26, either. Be fair and stop presenting false information.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Pixl is a premium, too, not a basic.  It's not 26, either. Be fair and stop presenting false information.


You're right, I wasn't fair. I gave DirecTV much more credit than they deserved by neglecting to mention their horrendous SD picture quality, limited OTA channels in the guide, slow, buggy DVRs, ancient GUI, proclivity for billing errors always in their favor, and vastly inferior music channels (SonicCrap). In any case, here's the list. If it's that important to you, sort out the premiums yourself and count them however you like. If comes out closer to your "more like 20" than to my educated guess of "about 30" when writing an off the cuff summary of the general differences between the two services, my sincerest apologies to anyone I may have misled.

AMC
BBCA
Centric
Cooking
DIY
E!
Epix
Epix 2
Fashion
G4
Galavision
GSN
History Int'l
HLN
ID
IndiePlex
Lifetime Movie
Logo
MAV
Nat Geo Wild
NFL Redzone
OWN
PxL
RetroPlex
RFD
Sportsman
Style
TruTV
TCM
Veria


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

mdavej said:


> You're right, I wasn't fair........


Yeah, but we have the "Active Channel". :lol: Talk about sloooooow.

This will all be behind us once we get the HDGUI..... (_here it comes_)....... Soon!

I'll take about 8 of those channels please. :grin:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I'll try one more time for you, since you keep going to other aspects of the services that were never mentioned because you were wrong in your statement. The OP will not lose around 30 basic HD channels. 

Your newest list still has premiums and even some sports pack channels.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Without turning this into too much of a pissing match.

NFL Red Zone was pioneered by DIRECTV and never offered in SD. 

Remove your niche channels and see what's realyl left. Maybe 3-4 channels that people will care about. 

It's clear the OP has had both services and has decided which one he wants.


----------



## bobvick1983 (Mar 21, 2007)

mdavej said:


> You're right, I wasn't fair. I gave DirecTV much more credit than they deserved by neglecting to mention their horrendous SD picture quality, limited OTA channels in the guide, slow, buggy DVRs, ancient GUI, proclivity for billing errors always in their favor, and vastly inferior music channels (SonicCrap). In any case, here's the list. If it's that important to you, sort out the premiums yourself and count them however you like. If comes out closer to your "more like 20" than to my educated guess of "about 30" when writing an off the cuff summary of the general differences between the two services, my sincerest apologies to anyone I may have misled.


You must have never used a HR24, because it is as fast as the 722K. Also, since you pointed out how much worse the SD quality is, he will gain better HD quality. And the following HD channels:

HBO2 West HD
MoreMax HD
@MaxHD
ThrillerMaxHD
WMaxHD
Showtime Extreme HD
Showtime Beyond HD
Showtime Women HD
Showtime Next HD
TMC Xtra HD
Starz Cinema HD
Starz in Black HD
ESPNU HD
ESPNews HD
Disney HD
Disney XD HD
ABC Family HD
ESPN3D (if he happens to have a 3DTV)
MLB TV HD
GolTV HD
Fuel HD
Smithsonian HD (HD Extra)

Plus he will get full time RSN's in HD

It all depends on what you want.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> You said basics...the Epix and Plex are premium.
> 
> http://jameslong.name/hdcount.html


Not premiums per se. 
Just looked it up, They are in a 21 channel $10 platinum pack with others that he can get.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> I'll try one more time for you, since you keep going to other aspects of the services that were never mentioned because you were wrong in your statement. The OP will not lose around 30 basic HD channels.
> 
> Your newest list still has premiums and even some sports pack channels.


That's why I said to sort them out yourself and count them however you like. So what's you're count? Is everything in Dish Platinum or DirecTV HD Extra premium? It's not like traditional premiums like HBO or Showtime which cost significantly more than the likes of PixL, hence my "about 30", since I don't know whether to count them or not. Just because they have no SD counterpart and have been put in a package of their own, does that make them premium? Could any channels not in DirecTV's most basic package be considered premium? I don't know. Since my round number is so terribly wrong, by all means, please define basic and premium for us and set the record straight with the exact number.

In any case, I think it's safe to say the OP will lose a significant number of HD basic channels and gain a small number of basic HD channels and a significant number of sports, premiums and PPV. Maybe he couldn't care less about any of that. Many of the channels listed on both sides are worthless to me as well. He hasn't stated exactly why Dish sucks, whether it's HD content or other reasons.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

mdavej said:


> That's why I said to sort them out yourself and count them however you like. So what's you're count? Is everything in Dish Platinum or DirecTV HD Extra premium? It's not like traditional premiums like HBO or Showtime which cost significantly more than the likes of PixL, hence my "about 30", since I don't know whether to count them or not. Just because they have no SD counterpart and have been put in a package of their own, does that make them premium? Could any channels not in DirecTV's most basic package be considered premium? I don't know. Since my round number is so terribly wrong, by all means, please define basic and premium for us and set the record straight with the exact number.
> 
> In any case, I think it's safe to say the OP will lose a significant number of HD basic channels and gain a small number of basic HD channels and a significant number of sports, premiums and PPV. Maybe he couldn't care less about any of that. Many of the channels listed on both sides are worthless to me as well. He hasn't stated exactly why Dish sucks, whether it's HD content or other reasons.


It's been generally accepted that paying extra for a "pack" is a premium and basics are channels in base packages (AMC, FX, MTV, ect.). Dish's Platinum is a great package addition and is better than DirecTV's crappy HD Extra. Most feel they're both premium. Dish has about 20 more basics.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

DirecTV keeps records on former subs.

A friend of mine dumped Direct and went to DISH. PRECISELY 23 months later DirecTV started loading up his mailbox with offers!!

When he called in, DirecTV told him he would be considered a "new" customer eligible for all the perks and benefits given to "first time" customers. So much for that old policy of "you are only a new customer once".

But this only happened after he was a non-DirecTV customer for 2 years which, of course, doesn't apply to you.


----------



## huskerhead (Oct 27, 2002)

ThomasM said:


> DirecTV keeps records on former subs.
> 
> A friend of mine dumped Direct and went to DISH. PRECISELY 23 months later DirecTV started loading up his mailbox with offers!!
> 
> ...


I've been a "new" customer two or three times with Directv so they aren't very picky as long as you have $$ to spend with them.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

'returning' customer deals are all over the place. Many reports of better than new customer offers as well as some with worse offers. IMO, call D* see what they will offer and either take the deal or turn it down. If it is a good offer, but not quite what you'd like then consider is it worth it to switch back. Only you can decide that.

I was looking at returning because my son wanted the NFL ST and free is good. I'm not particular about most things TV other than a good solid picture and the channels I want. So I called. Got 2 offers better than the national new customer offers, accepted both at different times in the call, D* wouldn't honor the offers they made. Then they made a 3rd offer which was worse than the national new customer one, but by then it didn't matter as the phone call was over as far as I was concerned.

Hope you can get the deal you think is best for you!


----------

